# Giannis Antentokoumpo: The Point Guard of the Bucks



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

So J-Kidd's come out and said he plans on using Giannis at the point this season. He even went so far as to describe an ideal lineup of Giannis, Knight, Jabari, Ilyasova, Sanders. Here's the link:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...point-guard-b99311558z1-267203021.html?ipad=y


So what does everyone think? Could that work? Have we ever seen a 7 foot PG before? How do opponents defend this?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

****ing awesome, is what I think. 

I have no idea if it will work, but Giannis is a surprisingly decent passer and has a good handle for his size.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Position would be meaningless if that's the case. The opposing PG wouldn't be guarding Giannis and Giannis likely wouldn't be guarding the opposing PG(Knight would). It's hard to define positions when neither one guards one another. All this means is that Giannis would be the primary ball handler for the Bucks which would be the equivalent of being a point forward.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

That lineup would be 6'11", 6'3", 6'8", 6'9", 6'11", with length. Ersan needs to right the ship for that lineup to have enough shooting, but it should be a fun team to watch.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

It'll definitely be an interesting experiment with a ton of defensive length. Kidd also seems to have a man-crush on Ersan (he's constantly bringing him up in interviews) so hopefully that means he can turn him around. 

I doubt this team would win a ton of games, but it would be fun to watch and would give Giannis a very unique push in his career projectors that could be huge for him in the future.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I can get on board with that.


----------

